# Speedometer Going Crazy At Startup



## 93NissanAltima (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey,

My 93 altima is great, but I have one problem that concerns me somewhat. When I start the car up sometimes the speedometer moves all over jumping up and down, as soon as I reverse or pull forward after starting up it will go normal though and corrects itself. Any idea what would cause this? Does it just need a little time to warm up?


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

My friends bounced around with his tach, it was hilarious. By the way though, his was a fuse, so it might be a fuse problem, might be worth to check all of them out.


----------



## 93NissanAltima (Oct 24, 2006)

RedHead7 said:


> My friends bounced around with his tach, it was hilarious. By the way though, his was a fuse, so it might be a fuse problem, might be worth to check all of them out.


Any idea which fuse?


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

Not in the slightest, but I can look for you. I will get back to you later tonight with that.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Do you mean the tachometer?


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

Yes, the speedometer on his car followed the tachometer. As the rpms went up, the speedometer followed it.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

RedHead7 said:


> Yes, the speedometer on his car followed the tachometer. As the rpms went up, the speedometer followed it.


If the tachmoeter is pulsating up and down then I would suspect an engine issue, no at the instrument cluster.


----------

